# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Impression formulaire infopath avec Sharepoint 2010

## roironm

Bonjour,

J'ai cr plusieurs formulaires sur InfoPath pour une utilisation sur Sharepoint 2010 entreprise. Mon problme est que ces formulaires doivent tre imprims. et je ne sais pas comment faire.
Pour l'instant dans Sharepoint quand le formulaire est ouvert, il y a le bouton aperu avant impression, en cliquant dessus, j'arrive sur une nouvelle page web avec un aperu, mais quand je l'imprime(ctrl + p), c'est moche car c'est la page web qui contient le formulaire qui est imprim et pas juste le formulaire.

Ce que je voudrai faire c'est remplacer le bouton aperu avant impression par un bouton print qui demande de choisir l'imprimante et go on imprime.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

En effet, malheureusement cela n'est pas ralisable nativement.
Il n'est possible que de faire un aperu avec impression avec InfoPath Forms Services.
Pour raliser ceci, l faudrait raliser de la customisation (utiliser un xmlformview, dupliquer la page d'impression pour la modifier,...).
Mais cette solution est couteuse en temps.

Dsol.

----------

